# Problems with LCD on aluminium macbook unibody



## clarkie-2 (Jan 18, 2010)

I recently got a new lcd for my macbook unibody, started putting it in, connected the lvds connector and the screen lit up fine.
After i finished putting the computer back together and after a restart, i noticed that the backlight had gone out, but the screen was still working.
I checked both sides of the lvds cord to see if they were connected right, with no luck.
So I tested the old lcd, and i found that the backlight was not working on the old lcd screen either...
Im hoping someone could tell me what its likely to be?
Its out of warranty, so im out of luck there...
Any help is appreciated... Thanks


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 18, 2010)

The backlight power is on your logic board. If replacing the LCD panel does not help with the backlight, then the logic board is at fault.


----------



## djackmac (Jan 18, 2010)

DeltaMac said:


> The backlight power is on your logic board. If replacing the LCD panel does not help with the backlight, then the logic board is at fault.



If this really is a unibody macbook, why are you replacing the display and why is it out of warranty? Accidental damage perhaps? But on the other hand if this is a unibody macbook and both displays are showing the same thing, thats all that can be left is the logic board. No more inverters in these LED backlit displays.


----------



## clarkie-2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys, Im changing the lcd because the first one smashed...
Would it be fair to say that the logic board is good if the image is good through a mini dvi-hdmi cable? (im yet to try this, cable is on its way)
And how likely is it to be the LDVS connector?

Also, do you think its possible that any damage was done to the logic board if i took care taking it apart etc? Because the backlight was working on the smashed display before it was taken out... Im stumped...


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 19, 2010)

Your external video (which is mini-DisplayPort, and not mini-DVI) will tell you that you have a video signal. That connection does not provide power for backlighting - it doesn't need to, your external display provides that. So, it doesn't prove that your logic board (backlight power) is good.
The LVDS cable is relatively easy to damage - and would be much cheaper to replace than the logic board. That would be worth trying a different LVDS cable.


----------



## clarkie-2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Great, do you know where i can find an LVDS cable? the only ones ive found say theyre for the 13.3 inch black and white macbooks.... i cant find a LVDS cable for a aluminium unibody macbook... and it would help if they ship to australia...

Thanks buddy, very helpful


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 19, 2010)

Where did you get the replacement LCD panel? That company would be the place to ask about the LVDS cable, eh?


----------

